# Reviews not loading



## gjhardt (Jan 20, 2018)

I can't get the resort reviews to load for me - is anyone else having that problem?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2018)

You have to log in for the reviews, it's a member's only feature, and some people set it up with a different password than they use in the discussions forums.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2018)

are you getting some sort of error message when you click the link to view the reviews of a resort?

which page are you on?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 20, 2018)

Resort Reviews are not part of the TUGBBS discussion forums.   Moving to About the Rest of TUG forum.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 29, 2018)

I’m having the same problem.  When I click on resort reviews, I just get returned to the home page.  I am a member, have had this problem for the last few days.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2018)

You have to log in for reviews - after you go to the review page, click on the red log-in link:


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2018)

are you able to browse to the resort in particular you are looking for and then click the reviews link along the left hand side?


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 29, 2018)

I can’t even get the review page to come up.  FYI, I’m using an iPad but have never had a problem before.  Have been a member for years....
Brian..just read your post.  I’ll give that a try.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 29, 2018)

I can get the top ten resort list to come up and that’s it.  If I click on browse resorts, I go back to the home page.  Once again, this is using my  iPad.  May be Ok on my laptop...I’ll give it a try later.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 29, 2018)

I had a similar problem last night.  

If you type the name of the resort directly in the search box at the top of the page, it works.  (this is the search box that says "Type a Resort Name").  

If I tried to navigate through the Region filter on the left, it doesn't work.  The specific one I tried (several times) was USA - West, then Colorado, and then it takes me back to the main page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2018)

could you elaborate on exactly where the issue is...what you are clicking on?


Deb from NC said:


> I can get the top ten resort list to come up and that’s it.  If I click on browse resorts, I go back to the home page.  Once again, this is using my  iPad.  May be Ok on my laptop...I’ll give it a try later.




clicking on browse resorts will always take you back to the main page?  the link is directly to the main resort review page.

what happens when you click on a specific resort?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> I had a similar problem last night.
> 
> If you type the name of the resort directly in the search box at the top of the page, it works.  (this is the search box that says "Type a Resort Name").
> 
> If I tried to navigate through the Region filter on the left, it doesn't work.  The specific one I tried (several times) was USA - West, then Colorado, and then it takes me back to the main page.



I can reproduce this problem, ill see what we can do!

I couldnt get it to do this on any of the other area locations, do the rest show up for you?


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 29, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> I can reproduce this problem, ill see what we can do!
> 
> I couldnt get it to do this on any of the other area locations, do the rest show up for you?



I just now tried a few other regions (including some others in USA-West), and those worked properly.  So, perhaps USA-West, Colorado is the only problem.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 29, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> I just now tried a few other regions (including some others in USA-West), and those worked properly.  So, perhaps USA-West, Colorado is the only problem.



I couldn’t get “ Newest Reviews” to come up....


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2018)

ah ha...i also see the issue with "newest"...shall forward that over to them as well.

thank you!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2018)

both should be working properly now, please let me know if you encounter any additional links that do this!


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 30, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> both should be working properly now, please let me know if you encounter any additional links that do this!


All working fine this morning!  Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 30, 2018)

great!  sorry for the issues!


----------

